# 2000 F-350 V10 Summer Wheels and Mini Edge



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's my 2000 F-350 V10 sporting her summer wheels (16.5" Eagle Alloy's) and tires (33x12.5x16.5) BFG Mud Terrains, and her new Whelen Mini Edge with alley lights and takedowns. Also added to it are the set of backup lights which are on the back rack, hideaway strobes on all four corners, and a Ecco Backup alarm. 
Here it is in winter form and before upgrades








Here it is now:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

more pics:


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

wow me likey!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I've always been a fan of the single rear wheel 1 ton Ford's. They just have the look of a true "work" truck. Is that a 8'2 or 9'2?

Nice pics


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice choice. I like those wheels. Is there a center cap on the front wheel or no??? Also you may want to put a relay between the light main power and the switch to the light itself, they will be brighter. But they could look dim cause of photo craziness.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Camden;552715 said:


> I've always been a fan of the single rear wheel 1 ton Ford's. They just have the look of a true "work" truck. Is that a 8'2 or 9'2?
> 
> Nice pics


its a 9'2" poly v....


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

firelwn82;552720 said:


> Nice choice. I like those wheels. Is there a center cap on the front wheel or no??? Also you may want to put a relay between the light main power and the switch to the light itself, they will be brighter. But they could look dim cause of photo craziness.


yea they have an open center cap in the front to access the hubs. its hard to see in the pics. the lights are dim in the photo but in person are much brighter.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks great....i love the color also!:yow!:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice truck.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok copy that, over Kch


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

tls22;552744 said:


> That looks great....i love the color also!:yow!:


yea im not a huge fan of green and when i called to buy the truck i kind of cringed when i hear "green" but then i got there and saw it and loved it. ill get some better pics of it in the day time when i get it back from having headers put on. thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks real nice, real tuff. Fords are growing on me the last couple of months....


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice Truck


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Camden;552715 said:


> I've always been a fan of the single rear wheel 1 ton Ford's. They just have the look of a true "work" truck. Is that a 8'2 or 9'2?
> 
> Nice pics


Ditto!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice Truck I like the color


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

HOT!!!!!! I am jelous ben i want nice wheels and tires lol it looks awsome especially in person


----------



## scoot98758 (Mar 11, 2008)

thats a nice truck


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

bosslover;552818 said:


> HOT!!!!!! I am jelous ben i want nice wheels and tires lol it looks awsome especially in person


well if you didnt blow your cash on that useless 3 wheeler youd be a few bills closer to buying em ...

thanks for the compliments so far, hopefully ill get her back saturday am and be able to snap a few daytime pics of it. maybe get a pic of her with the plow hooked up with the 33's on...


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

The truck looks nice but you have to do something about the frame being so rusty. I know it's surface rust but it just takes away from the truck. And eventually it's going to do some damage.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Truck looks great and Nice light bar.. I MISS IT :crying: I am glad to see it worked out for you! We need a video!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

M&M Services;553311 said:


> Truck looks great and Nice light bar.. I MISS IT :crying: I am glad to see it worked out for you! We need a video!


its ok, she has a good home lol. ill definately get a video up if i ever get the dang thing back from the shop


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;552768 said:


> yea im not a huge fan of green and when i called to buy the truck i kind of cringed when i hear "green" but then i got there and saw it and loved it. ill get some better pics of it in the day time when i get it back from having headers put on. thanks for all the compliments.


Yeah it def is a sharp color...i like it! I would have felt the same way with the first call about the truck! But it def is a great color! Good luck with the wheels!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

couple more pics


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple pics with our sled trailer hooked up. (btw Trailer is for sale)


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, thats a long trailer


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

heres some more pics after she just got a bath today and got her 2nd coat of wax for the summer. also polished the wheels and bumpers again. got have it shining i hate to see it dirty


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

couple more.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Very Nice Truck


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks sick. how did you mount the mini edge to the backrack??


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks great! BTW, is it an auto or manual?


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

hey ben next time you go out to take pictures let me know we should get some shots of them together and btw u got a marker light out


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;555675 said:


> looks sick. how did you mount the mini edge to the backrack??


thanks, ijust got some metal stock measured and cut the lenght i wanted then a 90 degree bend and some black spray paint. after that just mark your holes and start drilling. i couldnt see spending the $50 bucks back rack wanted for there light mount which is basically the same as i have.

jgr- its an auto


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

LawnProLandCare;555705 said:


> thanks, ijust got some metal stock measured and cut the lenght i wanted then a 90 degree bend and some black spray paint. after that just mark your holes and start drilling. i couldnt see spending the $50 bucks back rack wanted for there light mount which is basically the same as i have.
> 
> jgr- its an auto


as you seem to like to take pics mind taking some of it?? lol


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

trucks lookin good im going to do the same thing in winter. how much u pay per tire installed


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

fordplowkid;555710 said:


> trucks lookin good im going to do the same thing in winter. how much u pay per tire installed


when i bought the truck the guy had the wheels and tires already as a set and was selling them because they wouldnt work on his new truck so i got them for $800. i couldnt pass the deal up as the tires were practically new and i got new centercaps with the wheels.



THEGOLDPRO;555707 said:


> as you seem to like to take pics mind taking some of it?? lol


haha yea ill snap a pic for yea in a day or two.. i just erased the pics i had of the brackets off my photobucket account, and i just checked a post i had in the strobe lighting forum and since i took them off photobucket it erased them there to :crying:. lol i get a lil obsessed with the pics, i think after everytime i wash it and clean her up i go find a new spot to take a few pics of it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

LawnProLandCare;555752 said:


> haha yea ill snap a pic for yea in a day or two.. i just erased the pics i had of the brackets off my photobucket account, and i just checked a post i had in the strobe lighting forum and since i took them off photobucket it erased them there to :crying:. lol i get a lil obsessed with the pics, i think after everytime i wash it and clean her up i go find a new spot to take a few pics of it.


 lol thanks man i appreciate it.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

What do you polish your wheels with?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

firelwn82;555783 said:


> What do you polish your wheels with?


i use mothers aluminum polish at least once a week on them , i love the stuff and it makes a nice shine. use it on my snowmobile tunnels as well.

heres the best pics i could get for yea goldpro .

you can see where i drilled through the brackets and back rack (use a new bit the back racks are tough to get through) and put the bolts through.









this one you can see the bend in it and i just measure the distance between the holes on the bottom of the mini edge to drill the bracket out to mount the mini edge to.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet thanks man, the stock you used seems kinda thin does it bounce at all with the weight of the edge, or is it pretty stiff?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

it doesnt seem to bounce much at all when going down the road with the takedown on but there is a little movement. looking back i would have went with a little thicker but this will definately hold and the mini edge isnt a light bar eaither.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

got bored today and yep i washed it and took some more pics on my day off.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Whats with the cop car in the back ground?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

firelwn82;556555 said:


> Whats with the cop car in the back ground?


its a new york state DEC Durango, they were out on our local canal checking for fishing liscences. over on the other side of the lot there was NYS DEC Jeep Grand Cherokee with a boat trailer to. pictures were taken at a local boat launch.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh kee doky copy that.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Dam one look at those frame rails and I knew you were a fellow NY'er wish we could keep the underneaths from rusting.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

that truck looks great, i love the reg cab SDs...tires are damn beefy too!


----------

